# GOSH! 2 chicks?



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I've just been out to the aviaries and I'm very pleased to say that I am OFFICIALLY a cockatiel breeder!!!
Gerogie and Eddie have hatched two chicks, pictures of it to come soon!!!

Mum












...and Dad














I'm so happy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the babies  loooking forward to seeing pics of them.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations! 

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow!! Congratulations!! :thumbu:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  I bet the bubs are really cute, can't wait for pic's


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awwww..... you tease.... where are the baby pics??!!...

lovely parents btw.... the more I see Georgie the more i think Snickers is gonna look like her....both parents are so cute... love Eddie´s deep solid gray back.... my Jack´s is kinda faded (I think he´s split pearl )


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Whooo!!! :clap: Congrats on the bubs! I'm looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody, but it seems the the Mum and Dad have ignored the chicks and they have died 

I hoping for the other eggs to be cared for though ...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no  Sorry to hear about the bubs


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so sad, i'm really sorry to hear that. Do you have a brooder and hand rearing supplies ready if they abandon any other chicks that hatch?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the babies


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Bea said:


> That's so sad, i'm really sorry to hear that. Do you have a brooder and hand rearing supplies ready if they abandon any other chicks that hatch?


No, I haven't really got the time to hand rear a chick, you see I'm still at school...


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

hi chris, sorry to hear about your chicks its always a sickener to find that. Is it a young pair ?


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

morph said:


> hi chris, sorry to hear about your chicks its always a sickener to find that. Is it a young pair ?


Well the Dad is a experienced breeder, not sure about the Mom though...


----------

